

Scoop – A command-line installer for Windows - ryannevius
http://scoop.sh/

======
drKarl
There's also Chocolatey [https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/)

and for Cygwin, apt-cyg [https://github.com/transcode-open/apt-
cyg](https://github.com/transcode-open/apt-cyg)

and even cyg-fast [https://github.com/lambdalice/cyg-
fast](https://github.com/lambdalice/cyg-fast)

